# Sex Hormone Test Results? Does anyone know something about this?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

What ladies here know about sex hormone testing? (by the way, I'm 35 years old, and I do have PCOS -- thin, but have cystic ovaries and have regulated my cycle with a strict Paleo diet. I'm also hypoT and have adrenal issues). I have no idea if these are ok (?). Doc wanted to give me testosterone shots, but I already have excessive facial hair from PCOS, and don't want more hair! Ugh!

THESE WERE DONE ON DAY 3:

ESTRADIOL, FREE SERUM, MS: 19 (30-100 for Follicular Phase)
ESTRADIOL: 24 (12.5-166.0 for Follicular Phase)
LH: 11.9 (2.4-12.6)
FSH: 5.7 (3.5-12.5)
TESTOST SERUM: 20 (8-48)
FREE TESTOST (Direct): .3 (.0-2.2) - on the low side?? This is strange because it WAS HIGH about 2 years ago.

THESE WERE DONE ON DAY 24 (31-32 day cycle)

FREE PROG: 237 (up to 900 for Luteal Phase)
FREE PROG (as % of total prog): 30 (10-50%)
TOTAL PROG: 789 (200-1800 for Luteal Phase)
PROLACTIN: 12.0 (4.8-23.3)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Senny (Apr 14, 2012)

I just had my blood drawn to check my hormone levels as well.

I mentioned to my Dr. that I always assumed I had high testosterone because of my hirsuitism (facial hair). She is very big into metabolics and all, and has before and after pictures of herself from 10 years prior.

She told me that she actually have very low testosterone and when she started taking supplements, her facial hair became lighter and thinner. She was saying it depends on the balance of all the hormones, not just an excess of one...

I will let you know when my results come in, not for another week i'm sure... but I would suggest asking the dr about the effects of testosterone and facial hair... Maybe balancing out the testosterone will help it diminish? If i get more info at my next apt from my dr, i'll let you know


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Senny, 
Thanks for your reply. That is interesting. I have a feeling that my estrogen and progesterone is out of balance, too. Although, I didn't test them on the same day to get the ratio. I think you have to test them both 7 days post-ovulation (??).

I would LOVE to hear what your doctor has to say, too. Wow, so she actually had LOW testosterone and her facial hair became lighter/less with testosterone supplements? I just assumed that testosterone supplements might just give me more facial hair as a side effect. Hmmm.... yes, please let me know what you find out with your results and what she says. Crazy hormones!


----------



## Senny (Apr 14, 2012)

I know, i was super suprised because i had always assumed I had the excess facial hair due to high testosterone, I've had excess facial hair since puberty, but in the past few years its increased in its location... it started just over by my ears and progressed basically in a beard like pattern... so i will be very interested to know the results.

My dr also had me start on progesterone cream a few months ago, I think because I had been on birth control continuously since i was 13-14 in some form or another. Its just a cream that you use once a day before bed. I can't say I have noticed any specific benefit from the cream, but of course if my other hormones are off, it won't be working great...

I usually get my lab results about a week later in the mail, so next thurs/friday I should be getting them and will post them. And then a week after I meet with my Dr. to go over them.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Senny said:


> I know, i was super suprised because i had always assumed I had the excess facial hair due to high testosterone, I've had excess facial hair since puberty, but in the past few years its increased in its location... it started just over by my ears and progressed basically in a beard like pattern... so i will be very interested to know the results.
> 
> My dr also had me start on progesterone cream a few months ago, I think because I had been on birth control continuously since i was 13-14 in some form or another. Its just a cream that you use once a day before bed. I can't say I have noticed any specific benefit from the cream, but of course if my other hormones are off, it won't be working great...
> 
> I usually get my lab results about a week later in the mail, so next thurs/friday I should be getting them and will post them. And then a week after I meet with my Dr. to go over them.


Hi Senny,
Do you have PCOS? I was diagnosed a few years ago... had a lot of the sxs (excessive hair, irregular cycles, acne-prone skin) plus, the ultra-sound revealed the classic "string of pearls" of cysts on my ovaries. I'm not over-weight though, actually pretty thin. I have also been on BCP since I was about 16 (and I'm now 35). I went off of them a few years ago after about 16 years of taking them. Immediately after going off of them, that's when all of my hypo-thyroid-like sxs got much, much worse. Makes me wonder how much of my sxs are thyroid-related at how much are sex-hormone-related.

I have mostly regulated my cycles now with a super low-carb, low-sugar, gluten-free diet. Probably an insulin-resistant thing. The cycles are anywhere between 30 - 35 days apart, though.

I tried progesterone cream for a few months, but went off of them when I get really, really sick with some strange infection that I couldn't shake. Worst cold of my life.

I'm going to ask my doc to retest my hormones at 7 days post-ovulation (Est, Prog, Test, and DHEA).

Let's compare notes... keep in touch, Senny. Let me know how it goes and what she says.


----------



## Senny (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a full abdominal ultra sound last year, after having two rounds of kidney stones, and then cont'd RLQ pain my MD ordered a full abd US. No cysts anywhere. I started birthcontrol so young because my periods were so heavy I became anemic and would have to wear a diaper at night or i would have to wake up every 30 ,min. I also got occular migraines and cramping so bad I had to take pain medication at that age. I was missing 3-4 days of school every 4 weeks. So thats why I started the birthcontrol, had been on some form or another for the past 16 years.

So i am not sure what caused the hirsuitism, but as of last year no cysts on my ovaries. i'm scheduled for another abd. US in a few weeks, due to the cont'd RLQ abd. pain and very high calcium levels.

I am very interested to see the lab results of my recent blood work, and then to meet with my MD about it. I feel like when this is all said and done I should be on mystery diagnosis.!


----------

